# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 8.3 >  Помогите найти рабочую конфу 1C:Управляющий ПРОФ 2.1.2

## tnil

Необходима версия 2.1.2 конфигурации 1С:Управляющий 8 ПРОФ

----------


## ikalichkin

*"1С:Управляющий 8 ПРОФ", редакция 2.1, версия 2.1.2.2 от 18.02.2021*

Файл обновления: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Файл конфигурации *.CF: *скачать*,  *зеркало*

Чистая ИБ выгрузка *.DT: *скачать*, *зеркало*

----------

tnil (12.08.2021)

----------


## Icipher

Здравствуйте, появилось обновление до версии 2.1.3 для ПРОФ, может кто-то выложить?

----------


## ogman

Тоже нужны

----------

